# Moving to Melbourne - Frankston South!



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all,

So... We finally got our visas approved, and we are in the process of renting out our house (couldnt sell as no buyers, so its the next best option!) and we are 99% committed to renting a place in Frankston South. 

We are hoping to fly out sometime at the end of July, but we will have accomodation supplied for us for the first 6 weeks, and so after that we need to have a place to call our own.

Is there anyone on here who maybe lives/works/socialises/shops in this area, to give me a broader insight into Frankston South, or can maybe point me in the right direction for shops, supermarkets, pubs, takeaways etc just so we can check these places out when we get there? 
(I love to have personal recommendations for things, so if you can think of anything you would recommend then please share it!)

I have been to Frankston before, I know there is a large shopping centre near the train station, but was hoping to have a little bit more info and advice beforehand so that we can kind of hit the ground running. 

Also, are there any other Poms on their way to Melbourne in the next few weeks/months??


Em x


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Em,

I live in Frankston South.

In the Bayside shopping center is a Coles and Safeway. Actually here's the link for Bayside, you'll be able to see what shops are there Bayside : Bayside's Canteen Rescue!

We have a new retail park http://www.frankstonpowercentre.com.au/ We basically have every shop you'd ever need. Lots of doctor's surgeries, dentists. We go to the vets in Frankston Heights, the docs in Young Street and we go to a dentist in Mornington ( http://www.morningtondental.com.au/ ). We have centrelink and medicare offices. Loads of restaurants along the Nepean Highway.

There's a cinema complex and the beach is a 5 minute walk from the town center.

Just ask away for any more info.

Dolly


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Dolly,

How long would you say it would take to drive from Frankston South to Frankston train station, as that is where my hubby will be commuting to the city from. 

Alternatively, can you think of any other suburbs in the surrounding area that have a good/regular train serivce to the city for commuters? One of our main 'wants' is to be living in an area where there is a main train line with regular services.

Also, is there a sticky/thread regarding enrolling in schools etc? My daughter will be starting in the new year (jan/feb 2012) and will need to find her a school and enrol her ready to start. Whats the process for this?

Thanks for the help,

Em x


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Em,

Depending on which part of Frankston South you're in, to get to the train station wouldn't take more than 5 mins (then you've got to try to find somewhere to park, that takes the time!!!).

As for other suburbs, down this way it has quite a rural, beachy feel, the further you get into town the more built up it becomes. It depends on what you're looking for with regard to areas. From here, travelling into the city, once you pass Mordialloc you'll start to see a change. Train travel time from FS into the city is around 55 minutes.

Best thing I can suggest is look at the stations the train stops at, then look at websites like realestate.com.au to see property prices. Of course, the nearer to the CBD you get the more expensive property becomes.

Re schools, contact the school you're interested in. Tell them when you will be arriving and make an appointment to go and see them. If the school has a strict catchment area (like Frankston High School where our boys went) you will need to show proof that you have a property in their catchment area, so they will want to see a copy of your rental agreement.

I'm not sure of your plans, but if you can be here sometime early January, it will give your daughter a few weeks here before she starts school. It will give her time to get used to her new surroundings before starting at her new school. Also, the new school year starts at the beginning of February (effectively the school summer holidays) but there is always someone at the schools so you could enrol her so should could start on the same day as everyone else. The school may also want to see your daughter's vaccination record as well. The school shop will normally open before the start of term so you'll be able to get a uniform before she starts. Also, in the information pack you'll be given, will be a list of books she'll need to get. If you do move to FS, you'll need to go to Landmark books in Seaford (just down the road)....probably will set you back around $400-$600 depending on which year the student is in.

Dolly


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi Em,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


A tad off topic, but remember to keep receipts for costs you incur for education related costs, as a tax deduction might be available to you:
Education tax refund - what you need to know

Best regards.


----------



## tarz (Nov 19, 2008)

emmafaye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So... We finally got our visas approved, and we are in the process of renting out our house (couldnt sell as no buyers, so its the next best option!) and we are 99% committed to renting a place in Frankston South.
> 
> ...


Hi Em
We have finally got our visa's approved too and are hoping to fly out in October. We too are looking at Frankston South as somewhere we want to rent, although we have also looked at Carrum Downs (purely down to the cost of renting a property) but that doesn't seem to be such a good area according to reviews. 
I hope all goes well for you and would be really interested in how you get on and what you think of Frankston South should that be where you go when you arrive-if you don't mind sharing that info!
Thanks
Tara


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Well we have finally booked the shippers (Pickfords) for the 18th July...our house looks like a bomb site as we have already begun clearing cupboards/loft/shed/everything! 

Looking to fly at beginning of August, just waiting for company to book them and tell us when we are flying...eek!

Got so much stuff to give/ebay/throw away its unreal! Have decided to just take the big hefty furniture, (beds,dining table,sofa etc) and kitchen stuff like plates and glasses we shall restock on when we get there, as would probably only get smashed en route. Quote was £2500 ish inc insurance, which I didnt think was too bad - I was expecting it to be much more expensive to be honest.

Anyways thats the update - oh and we also now like the look of Craigieburn...but have never been there! Any advice on this area??

Em x


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

Old crazyburn a? 

My sister has lived there for the past 10 years. 

Me and my other half lived there for just over a year. 

I actually worked in Melbourne uni for a while now moved to SA and live in the hills 

It's an easy cost effect commute into Flinders street 

If going by car avoid Sydney road Unless it's like stupid o clock 

Don't be fool by broadmedows. 

Epping shopping centre is close by theres also a westfields to thats close by to and if you really are in need of some retail therapy there's always Highpoint.


----------

